# My 2014 R-Line Beetle



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

Well I was in Las Vagas for work, and while I was there I test drove a 2014 R-Line beetle Convertible White with black top, 6 spd manual and a manga flow exhaust cat back. There is a button under the dash at the drivers left knee, no idea what it does, it's lowered, and has Tsw wheels. I love the car, it's a rocket. The button is connected to a box, and a relay. The box has a screw with min- max adjustment. The thing is fast, it might have a tune how can I find out? My upgraded VCDS is in the mail. I own a 98, and a 2002tdi beetle, as well as a 2007 2.5 with auto. I have had the motors out to both tdi, timing belts, alternators, learned a lot. I'll post some pictures as soon as I am allowed to. But I love this R-line oh only 14000 miles, well 1550 now the drive home to Northern California was fun up 395, and over the Sonora pass.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats on the new ride, I wanted white but the only car they could find was red in R-Line convertible so that is what I have. Sorry no help on the button, I have stage 1 currently and they are a blast to drive, enjoy and can't wait to see pics.



Avantidude said:


> Well I was in Las Vagas for work, and while I was there I test drove a 2014 R-Line beetle Convertible White with black top, 6 spd manual and a manga flow exhaust cat back. There is a button under the dash at the drivers left knee, no idea what it does, it's lowered, and has Tsw wheels. I love the car, it's a rocket. The button is connected to a box, and a relay. The box has a screw with min- max adjustment. The thing is fast, it might have a tune how can I find out? My upgraded VCDS is in the mail. I own a 98, and a 2002tdi beetle, as well as a 2007 2.5 with auto. I have had the motors out to both tdi, timing belts, alternators, learned a lot. I'll post some pictures as soon as I am allowed to. But I love this R-line oh only 14000 miles, well 1550 now the drive home to Northern California was fun up 395, and over the Sonora pass.


----------



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks I am lovin it.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Any pics of the box? Is there any info on it? What does it hook to?


----------



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

How do add the picture, from the ipad


----------



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

Avantidude said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Avantidude said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ahhh yes. 
That's an alarm/security thing that dealerships have been putting in lately. 
While on the lot it's enabled. Then when you buy the car, they offer an "added" security package. 
If you opt out of the added security, then they disable it but leave the component there. 
I hate that they do that. And worse, they won't remove it and if they do, they leave holes in your dash where the lot monkey screwed it in.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Very nice car BTW. 
Wife just picked up a 15 Vert 1.8 and is pretty happy with it.


----------



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks, that makes me mad. That thing is tied into everything. They did not offer any alarm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

How can I tell if I have the APR stage one program, I heard there was a way with the turn signal, cruse control


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Avantidude said:


> Thanks, that makes me mad. That thing is tied into everything. They did not offer any alarm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I was pissed when I found this on my new Camaro. And they wouldn't remove it without me paying for them too.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Avantidude said:


> How can I tell if I have the APR stage one program, I heard there was a way with the turn signal, cruse control
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd recommend calling APR with your VIN number. They should be able to tell you if there was ever a tune for your car. 
Not sure if a VAG will give you any useful info.


----------



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

Not APR called this morning


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maddog158 (Dec 10, 2016)

if you think it is fast now, upgrade to apr stage 1 and hang on


----------



## Avantidude (Aug 21, 2016)

Got my new plates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayindir's (Apr 15, 2017)

looks great !


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Congrats!


----------

